# dual diesel locomotives?



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

OK, it's been awhile, but I'm still around. This time I've got what may be a really dumb question, but here goes anyway.
Can I put two DC locomotives back-to-back, one going forward and one going backward, on the same track? If so, do I need a more powerful transformer?
I'm working on a new Amtrak line and want to make it look like the real thing.
Most all Amtrak passenger consists use dual locomotives, right?
All advice gratefully accepted!
Bob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

On the Nor Easter with five cars only one engine runs at a time. The other is a spare or for convenience when the train reverses.

A dummy is a safe way to go. Two engines may work against each other if one is stronger than the other. It can be done with DCC but do you really have to have two running?


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

My Amtrak will have about 13 cars, so running dual locomotives would be pretty standard.
Yep, I would love to use a dummy, but can't find one to match my Bachmann Spectrum F40 Amtrak Phase II.
The single loco pulls all the cars just fine, but I still think it would look much more realistic with dual locos. Am I nuts?
Bob


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

If they go approximately the same speed separated then go for it. I've run double headed up the main grade on my mainline. The locos aren't speed matched but the (2) would definitely out-pull the (1)...and it looks cool too. That being said when I did this my Bachman Spectrum power supply would overload. (2 engines Pulling 25 cars up 2.4% grade)


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

If you really want to have a dual engine and don't want to go DCC or have perfectly matched engines you can get one cheap off of ebay and just take the power pickups off and tuck them inside the shell and then simply remove one or two of the gears in the powered trucks to make it free rolling. If you want it to have the lights still working then just cut the power wires going to the motor and yank out one or two gears.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

There will be no grade involved, just a flat layout. All the cars are Athearn or Walthers will metal wheels. 
The 13 cars roll really well behind the single loco but I think a dual loco set up would look much more realistic.
Not sure if I'm brave enought to do surgery on the loco.  
Sure hope this works!
Bob


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

As was pointed out before, if the locos are well matched, there should be no problems. My Athearn C44-9ws working together on the club layout, no special wiring---_I did have to replace the metal Kadees with plastic knucks because Athearn locos will short out through the frame if run like this_...


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> As was pointed out before, if the locos are well matched, there should be no problems.


I agree. They don't have to necessarily have be the same model or even the same brand, just so long as they run together well. And if one or more of the engines are heating up, than the transformer being used is too small. An excellent transformer for this is the MRC Tech 3 Power command 9500.

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/PhotoDetails.asp?ShowDESC=N&ProductCode=MRC-AG9500 

This is really the transformer for the modeler that wants to run a train pulled by multi engines continuously around the layout for an extented period of time. I run three engines together with it and the engines never heat up, nor does the transformer. 

On the other hand, I run the same three engines together when switching in different areas of my layout powered only with an MRC Railpower 1370. 

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/PhotoDetails.asp?ShowDESC=N&ProductCode=MRC-AA370 

But because switching involves a lot of stopping and going, it works well and neither the engines nor the transformer ever heat up. But again, like Shay pointed out, the engines have to be well matched together. This really makes all the difference.

How do you know if they're well matched? Just try them and see. If they are, you shouldn't have any problem. If not, it will put a heavy drag on them. But then the cheapest way to go is like what others here have point out. Make a cheap engine into a dummy. Oh,,, and which way they're facing in respect to each other, whether powered or not makes no difference at all.

Routerman


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

As Jackie Gleason once said: "You guys are the greatest" 
OK, so he was talking about Alice, but you get the drift, right?
Or, as Popeye once said: "I'll take me chances, Olive Oil"
I'll try the two Bachmann Spectrum locos and see how they get along. If they want to fight, I'll simply neuter one of them :laugh:
Thanks for all the advice! :thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

THERE'S NO SUCH THING AS 'DUMMY' LOCOMOTIVES...:thumbsup:

...unless they're being 'dead headed' back to the shop.

As Routerman said, it doesn't matter how they are arranged, I prefer tail to tail so that there is no need to turnabout at the end of a run. You'll see this quite often in 3/4/5 unit setups where the lead and end units are facing away from each other for that reason. 

BTW, nose to tail is referred to as "running elephant style".


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> BTW, nose to tail is referred to as "running elephant style".


I Love it! That's great!!! LOL!! :laugh::laugh:

Routerman


----------



## KopyKat007 (Aug 27, 2011)

Well if anyone read my intro yet i mention that i have 2 Santa Fe locomotives from many years ago, one runs and runs pretty fast and the second is lighter in weight and only gives the light power, so i guess that is kinda like this, they are ment to be back to back for looks mostly, ones a true puller and the second is the "dummy" engine that just gets pulled i guess lol.

Just my 2 cents of observation lol.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

KopyKat007 said:


> Well if anyone read my intro yet i mention that i have 2 Santa Fe locomotives from many years ago, one runs and runs pretty fast and the second is lighter in weight and only gives the light power, so i guess that is kinda like this, they are ment to be back to back for looks mostly, ones a true puller and the second is the "dummy" engine that just gets pulled i guess lol.
> 
> Just my 2 cents of observation lol.



Yes the "dummy" is just for looks, it has no engine.
So if you ever buy an engine off e bay and it is listed as dummy, it has no engine.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

You mentioned that Amtrak sometimes runs double locos on small trains. Some of those locomotives are what they call 'Cabbages'. To save cost when upgrading locomotives they gutted an old one and only upgraded the cab area. The area that used to hold the prime mover was converted into a baggage car. Then they bought a B unit to pull the train. Cheep to buy the new loco and eliminated the need for the baggage car.


----------

